# QuadraNet Celebrates Expansion Unveiling 80,000 Square Foot Data Center in Los Angeles



## QuadraNet_Adam (May 5, 2017)

_Leading data center and hosting provider expands footprint in Los Angeles with facility strategically located near Los Angeles International Airport (LAX)

 _

*LOS ANGELES, CA *– *QuadraNet Inc.* has expanded data center services in Los Angeles and is now offering services within their new 80,000 square foot facility located at 6171 W. Century Blvd, Los Angeles, CA 90045.

This facility, near Los Angeles International Airport (LAX), and conveniently located near hotels, resides outside of the flight-pathway and features conditioned raised-floor high-density capable data center space strategically located with direct layer 2 transport connectivity services to both QuadraNet’s own downtown Los Angeles facility (_530 W. 6th Street, Los Angeles, CA 90014_) as well as to other well-known facilities in the heart of downtown, including the landmark One Wilshire facility.

QuadraNet’s CEO, Ilan Mishan comments, “We are excited to have expanded our Los Angeles presence and have available a remarkable facility that features unwavering flexibility, unprecedentedly high-availability infrastructure and such robust connectivity to both the Southern California region, as well as across the West Coast in general.”

This state-of-the-art and SSAE 16 Type 2 audited facility features redundant power delivery (power feeds, UPS systems, and generators), along with automated and manually monitored environmental controls that actively assess and regulate the cooling and conditioning of the data center space. “Physical security and on-site support were key considerations in the design and deployment of this facility, as well as our expansion”, Mishan notes, adding, “our clients around the globe are used to responsive and consistently high quality support and we ensured no corners were cut and no excuses were made that would prevent us from delivering the high expectations we set.”

By providing services in this new facility, QuadraNet will be able to offer increased flexibility to clients requiring unique space and power requirements at unparalleled values in the Los Angeles market.

For more information, please visit https://www.quadranet.com

*About QuadraNet:*
QuadraNet Inc., since 2001, has been a leader in hosting and data center solutions as a telecommunications provider in Los Angeles and the surrounding areas. QuadraNet has grown to become one of the largest providers of dedicated servers, colocation, cloud hosting, and bandwidth services. In additional to Los Angeles, QuadraNet has expanded to offer services in Dallas, TX, Miami, FL, Atlanta, GA, and Chicago, IL. With a team of highly-skilled professionals that are passionate and excel at designing and implementing the perfect solution for clients and their businesses, QuadraNet has a chief focus on providing consistent and exceptional service and support. Facilities and services are staff and monitored 24×7 to assist with everything from routine memory upgrades to advanced systems troubleshooting.


----------

